# Checking Out Eduardo Tarilonte’s Ancient ERA Persia.



## donbodin (Apr 29, 2017)

Took the morning to check out Eduardo Tarilonte’s latest library: Ancient ERA Persia. With it's great sounding multi-sampled instrument, loops, phrases, and soundscapes from the Middle East, this collection plays back with next-level realism and life.
Thoughts, demos & more: http://bit.ly/2qqmFam



Ancient ERA Persia is available from BestService


----------

